
Valve's Proton Improves Further Windows Games' Compatibility on Linux - ekianjo
https://boilingsteam.com/proton-is-getting-electric/
======
giancarlostoro
Now I'm wondering how effective SteamOS is at making sure it suggests the
optimal Nvidia drivers that work with your given graphics card, cause all it
takes is one update to the Nvidia software and now it no longer works. I'm
hoping AMD has improved support so I can just replace the Nvidia card I have
(I've never been an Nvidia guy to begin with anyway).

If SteamOS can somewhat maintain proper graphics driver stability I would be
all in for it. I'm still unsure why they didn't base their distro off of
Ubuntu instead of Debian, or hell even openSUSE (a personal underrated
favorite of mine).

------
milesvp
For those wondering, there’s a setting to allow all games to use proton, not
just white listed games. The wording of the setting is ambiguous, but it seems
to choose linux first, and proton only if linux is not supported. With Steam’s
generous refund policy, I’ve been able to try some of the indie titles I
would’ve had to pass up previously.

------
heelix
For those who want to mess with SteamOS - one of the gotchas I hit was getting
a terminal in desktop mode.

# localectl set-locale LANG=”en_US.UTF-8”

------
Zardoz84
Should whitelist Battlefleet Gothic armada 1. Works out of the box.

------
IOT_Apprentice
Would love command and conquer generals and zero hour!

